# Suche kostenlosen WYSIWYG html Editor



## -RedMoon- (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo Forenler,
ich suche einen einfachen und simplen html Editor zur einfachen Bedienung ohne html Code eingeben zu müssen (Word ist ungeeignet). Es geht mir nur darum, ebay Auktionen ein wenig schöner zu gestalten, also ganz simpel. Bitte keine Diskussion darüber, ob diese Editoren sinnvoll sind oder nicht, oder schlechten Code erzeugen. Das weiß ich alles, es soll einfach nur simpel aber brauchbar sein. Dabei möchte ich immer zwischen Code und Webseitenansicht umschalten können.Früher hatte ich den Namo Editor, der war gut, aber nicht kostenlos. So was wie in der Art.

Danke


----------



## -sori- (11. Juni 2016)

Daring Fireball: Markdown Web Dingus 

Sowas?


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Juni 2016)

nicht ganz. Ich möchte die Anpassungen direkt an der eigentlichen Webseite machen können und nicht am Code. Also objektorientiert


----------



## -sori- (11. Juni 2016)

Oder suchst du einfsch einen WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get) HTML-Editor?
Google einfach mal danach. Gibt mit CKEditor, Froala, Tinymce und vielen weiteren Programmen jede Menge davon.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Juni 2016)

ähm, steht doch in meiner Überschrift. ABer genau das suche ich. Ich habe mal Kompozer entdeckt und spiel ein wenig rum


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (12. Juni 2016)

Mach das, und sag dann was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. Juni 2016)

ja, Kompozer ist wirklich gut. Ich werde es weiter nutzen. Kostet nichts und benötigt nicht mal eine Installation


----------



## TempestX1 (12. Juni 2016)

Es gibt noch BlueGriffon. 
Gibt es für Windows, Mac und Linux und steht auch (wie Nvu oder Kompozer - welche beide allerdings seit Jahren nicht weiterentwickelt werden) unter freien Lizenzen.

BlueGriffon

BlueGriffon ist zudem vom damaligen Nvu Entwickler, somit ist es der Nachfolger von Kompozer und Nvu. Kompatibel mit dem W3C Standard und HTML 5.


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. Juni 2016)

sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Juni 2016)

Ich verwende noch immer *Microsoft Expression Web 4*.
Durch ein Update auch HTML5 geeignet.
Ã„nderungen bei Microsoft Expression | Microsoft Expression

Meiner Meinung nach die beste Mischung aus "zu wenig umfangreich" (Kompozer etz.) und "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" (Dreamweaver)


----------



## The_Veggie (2. Juli 2016)

Einfach mal hier schauen: Software, Apps & Spiele sicher herunterladen | heise Download


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juli 2016)

The_Veggie schrieb:


> Einfach mal hier schauen: Software, Apps & Spiele sicher herunterladen | heise Download



Was soll denn bitte der Link zum gesammten Downloadportal von Heise.de? 

Da hätte man auch gleich schreiben konnen
Guck mal hier --> Google


----------

